# Fictional (anime) characters cannot be role models ?



## Faun (Dec 30, 2009)

During my training in Wipro today I had a session of some kind of personality development and all that process.

And then we were asked to write the name of role model. I would have chosen Joker as the role model but refrained from doing so (for obvious reasons) and selected Batman  

But the teacher was like that cartoons are for children and the person who wrote Batman is with child like mindset.  

I am frustrated with the mindset of people like these considering anything animated as for children. I guess they must subscribe to japanese animes and see that animes are really meant to be for adults and everyone. They have gore, rated content and violence too. And some serious subject matters like sci fi, trauma etc are considered too.

Discuss...what could be the best reply for such people ?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol.........
Welcome to corporate world.


kanjar said:


> During my training in Wipro today I had a session of some kind of *personality development* and all that process.


In ur case its going to be paradigm shift 



> And then we were asked to write the name of role model. I would have chosen *Joker* as the role model but refrained from doing so (for obvious reasons) and selected Batman


If u would have chosen Joker, then first u need to make him understand who Joker is.
If u succeed in this, then either he would get a heart attack or u would be recommended to doctor.



> But the teacher was like that cartoons are for children and the person who wrote Batman is with child like mindset.
> 
> I am frustrated with the mindset of people like these considering anything animated as for children. I guess they must subscribe to japanese animes and see that animes are really meant to be for adults and everyone. They have gore, rated content and violence too. And some serious subject matters like sci fi, trauma etc are considered too.
> 
> Discuss...what could be the best reply for such people ?



See, the place u've gone is not open to so much different answers.
So, u are supposed to say what they want to hear, hence mug up some names like Abdul Kalam Azad, Mother Teresa etc (and ichi is so so so...no)

I told u to go for Adv. industry but u didn't listen


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2010)

^^yeah, its like we are bots programmed to give default answers. Though they say think out of the box but still its not completely out of the box.

Lol...APJ and Mother Teresa were actually uttered by the people there. Now I know why we techies resort to forums like ThinkDigit etc. I am loving this form more than ever before.

Funny thing is that the lady teacher was giving example of Japanese culture and etiquette but failed to see that how central is the idea of animes in Japanese day to day life.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

anime charaters can be role models sometimes....

like my role model is GOKU....


----------



## GigaHeartz (Jan 8, 2010)

people generally are unaware of the character and morals and values etc for what a anime character stands.. it gives you a picture of a ideal being free from all faults.. in this sense a anime/imaginary character which is widely accepted by the masses can be a better role model than living breathing humans.. so there is nothing wrong about quoting a anime as your role model.


----------



## voljin1987 (Jan 23, 2010)

Generally speaking role models are basically people you can identify with. ie ppl who have faced problems similar to what most ppl face and have overcome them. In that scenario it is difficult to imagine someone like Naruto or Goku facing the same problems that we do (though I dont see anything wrong with Batman). That being said my role model is Yagami Light.


----------



## dips_view (Jan 24, 2010)

I personally believe that fictional characters can be roll models.but there r so many example real life hero's(N.MODI,STALIN,G.W.BUSH),then why go wd artificial 1.anywy it dpnds on prsonl tst.

but prblm r in d systm tht blvs anime is childish.


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 2, 2010)

yep animated characters can be role models... they've got a definite characteristics too, defined by the author ofcourse...nevertheless they can be really good role models...


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2010)

Krow's role model is Vaibhavtek.


----------



## krnm516 (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think that the makers of the anime characters of child like mindset, and most of the popular animes are watched my more adults, mostly Japanese Manga their most fans are adults also, and about me i like watching Naruto.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 8, 2010)

^^ True, but try explaining to the person who Naruto is, why you like Naruto, why you have your own way of the ninja, and what is "Kage Bunshin No Jutsu!!!"


----------



## Aerohawk (Apr 27, 2010)

A role model is someone whose behavior and personality you admire and  aspire to be. I don't believe human personality can be truly depicted by a person and I don't believe a fictional character can truly be given the position of a role model. I mean really, you want to be like Naruto or Goku? I believe the problem here is not 'cartoons are for children' but people having a childish mindset themselves. 

Fictional characters don't really encounter and handle situation like we do, they always get lucky; protagonists run into a hail of bullets and come out unscathed. Furthermore, they really haven't accomplished anything in the real world why would someone look up to that?


----------



## DK7117 (May 2, 2010)

kanjar's quote

"But the teacher was like that cartoons are for children and the person who wrote Batman is with child like mindset.  "


Child like mindset is not necessarily a bad thing.
Some teacher who forget how to learn should not teach.
What you see in a role-model(fiction on non-fiction) is usually character or some other quality  is your choice.
If the fictional charecter was from a book(not comic) u bet this teacher would have a different Point of View.


Btw ninjas rule "lonewolf and cub"


----------



## MCDC (Jun 25, 2010)

yes!!!!!

but did u wrote how did it (BATMAN) inspired you ....????????


btw my role model is G.W.BUSH 

before it was DEXTER,

it keeps changing


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

Dont bother explaining anime to the teacher. Some people are better left thinking they know all. 

My room mate for example couldnt understand why i would watch Bleach, Death Notes and such at this age (20 then). I gave up coz it never went through his thick skin. But he was later pawned by his other friends i guess so he stopped spamming on me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

My role model is "Ichigo Kurosaki".very much inspiring


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think it's wrong to have a fictional character as a role model. It's Sakata Gintoki(Gintama) for me all the way! Thanos(Marvel) too is someone I would love to follow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

> Fictional (anime) characters cannot be role models ?





Batman is cool as fk,but no thanks.I'd rather have a real person,living in this world be my 'role model'.
Watching anime/liking characters is OK but if you start idealizing them,you need to get out more.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Batman is cool as fk,but no thanks.I'd rather have a real person,living in this world be my 'role model'.
> Watching anime/liking characters is OK but if you start idealizing them,you need to get out more.



The one thing that you can definitely pick up is the attitude. Not the childish "Never give up!" attitude, but the "inspirational" attitude. Like:

Dailymotion - Gintama - Strawberry Milk !! - a Funny video


----------



## J.Locke (Sep 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> Lol...APJ and Mother Teresa were actually uttered by the people there.



I think they such use this kind of role models, because they think, that their employers and peers want to here it. its kinda stupid and the same like you asks competitors at a beautycontest what they want to achieve: "Worldpeace". 

I hope you try to convince them, that besides worldpeace (or Superman), there is always someone like the joker 

and to the title: comic charakters can be very good role models, because their are made for values the stand for and the struggle to live these values.


----------

